# Annulment granted today



## Stresscase37 (Dec 14, 2015)

Today was the culmination of 5 months of pretty much all out war where my ex attempted to shake me down after only 3 months of marriage. Our annulment hearing was today and he didn't bother to show up after signing an annulment agreement the day before. So at 10am our marriage was quietly annulled with very little fanfare. 

What struck me is how quickly it happened and how much I felt instantly better. You'd think that after months of hell that it would've been more difficult. But when it came down to it, I just felt relief. Today is a good day.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

After seeing your thread title, I was expecting to find you in grief. Glad you feel good about it, and it is a big relief for you.


----------



## Stresscase37 (Dec 14, 2015)

No grief. Just happiness. I think I've got some time for recovery ahead of me but it feels good not to have to fight to protect yourself anymore.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

Congrats!! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad that there is relief. 

May I ask why the marriage lasted 3 months?

My divorce came after 3 years due to his relapse (addiction) and subsequent adultery. About 6 months into my marriage, I began questioning if it was going to work as I saw a big change in his behaviors. I didn't know he had relapsed until later which helped to explain the change.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am happy for you too.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Congrats, @Stresscase37 ~ Wishing you God's love and peace, a most happy life, and reciprocal true love to be found here for you in the very near future!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

Corpuswife said:


> May I ask why the marriage lasted 3 months?





Stresscase37 said:


> I left my brand new husband about a month ago after he got violent while drunk one day. I mostly feel really strong about it, like I stood up for myself. But some days, I wonder if I made the wrong decision. He was an alcoholic and a pill popper, but he also was very sweet when he was sober. The problem was that after we married, his alcoholism got worse. And his pill use got worse.


You made the right decision. This guy is always be a LOSER. Good for you for having the guts to do the right thing. It's refreshing to see on this website.


----------



## Stresscase37 (Dec 14, 2015)

Corpuswife said:


> Glad that there is relief.
> 
> May I ask why the marriage lasted 3 months?
> 
> My divorce came after 3 years due to his relapse (addiction) and subsequent adultery. About 6 months into my marriage, I began questioning if it was going to work as I saw a big change in his behaviors. I didn't know he had relapsed until later which helped to explain the change.


It lasted 3 months because his addictions surfaced pretty quickly and then he hit me.


----------



## Stresscase37 (Dec 14, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> You made the right decision. This guy is always be a LOSER. Good for you for having the guts to do the right thing. It's refreshing to see on this website.


Thanks. As good as I feel, it's been so quick that I still very occasionally question what the **** but I'm moving on. I moved, I changed jobs, I have even been out dating casually. It's been a lot of change and I'm exhausted, but I'm looking forward to everything quieting down again.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm so glad that you will have peace again!


----------

